# Marriage License



## SunnyCait (Jul 21, 2009)

:biggrin2:

The love of my life (no, not Katherine Heigl) and I applied for a marriage license. We'll be picking it up Wednesday.

They certainly made it hard enough for us! This is a small, rural town, not very diverse or openminded. They "lost" the papers twice. TWICE. This time we were on them, calling every day. I think once they realized that we were serious and we weren't just going to NOT do it, they got their stuff together. No I do not believe for one second that they actually LOST the papers. When I have them in my hands I will feel very relieved!! 

We're not sure when we'll actually be married, but we have the papers. It's only valid for 3 months, of course. If you're wondering why we don't know and still got the license, it's because she has a stupidly busy schedule that changes constantly. We're not having an actual ceremony for a while because of this. We're taking the first opportunity we have to get the license signed and turned in, though. We'll be married before the actual ceremony, much to the dismay of a few family members, but what can we really do? It's easier this way for us. We simply want to be married, and not worry about organizing a huge deal at this point in time, with our lives so crazy and busy. 

Anyway! YAYYYY!


----------



## degrassi (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats! Thats really awesome:bunnydance:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats! And I'm sure the love of your life is much prettier than any Katherine Heigl.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations!! I got married 1 week after I got my license and then the ceremony was 4.5 months later. I had a world of pain and difficulty with my "marriage/engagement" period because of family, but you know what, looking back on it a year later, it's all about what is right for you and your love. Wish you two much happiness!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, WONDERFUL!! I'm happy to hear that it's coming through for you guys!! Way to push through adversity!!  My huge congratulations to you both!

:toast:

And I'm so so sad to hear that people can be so closed-minded about things. It's really unfair, and really hypocritical...and makes me SO ANGRY! How would they like it if they had people stopping them from true love and happiness?! 

Hugs to you and your love!! 

Rosie*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey congrats! That's awesome. Sorry to hear the people at the registry office (or whatever it's called?) are being doofuses. I'm getting married next summer and all the big floofy weddings kind of freak me out. They're beautiful, but seem so incredibly stressful. We haven't decided where we'll actually have the ceremony (which will be short and simple, no bridesmaids or anything, plus we aren't at all religious), most likely at a fancy french restaurant. We're going to then just have dinner with our families at the restaurant. There will be from 20-30 people there. It's going to be so nice, no worrying about caterers, DJs, professional photographers, renting stuff... You could always do something like this, it won't take too much planning if you keep it relatively small and don't worry about decorations or anything since your lady is so busy. Good luck and let us know when you get married!

PS... I just noticed how similar in style our usernames are!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 21, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Congrats! And I'm sure the love of your life is much prettier than any Katherine Heigl.



I think maybe. 







Thanks everyone! Yes, the stupid people there are stupid. I get tired of the attitudes around here and I used to get really upset, until I realized, what do they know? Most of them are divorcees ofstraight marriages. What do they know?

I'm afraid I have to look forward to a big floofy wedding, as that's what she wants. And I'll do whatever it is she wants me to do, because that's my job, haha. I'm like you though, I'd rather it be something small and with little fanfare. But what she wants she gets LOL. 

And haha! Our usernames are similar in style! It's because we're cool.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 21, 2009)

WOAH someone is incredibly fine! :shock2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 21, 2009)

Whoa... beautiful girl!

*ahem.. shuffles:biggrin2:*

All my very very very best to you both! Love conquers all....bureaucrats!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 21, 2009)

I think she's one of the most beautiful creatures I've ever seen in real life, haha. She's absolutely gorgeous and I adore her.

And thank you! I do believe it does.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

See I knew she was beautiful! Lucky you for having her and lucky her for having you! Congratulations and Good Luck in your upcoming married life together!


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats to both of you! How exciting!  Wish you both a long happy marriage full of love and adventure!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 21, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl. Do you have a picture of the 2 of you?


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow...she is definitely more beautiful...and I'm so happy for you both!!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

:bunnydance::bouquet:congratulations to you both! it's your wedding and your future life together, not your respective families. i am, however, not seeing mention of any rabbits in the bridal party.....im sure MJ would look lovely with a pink ribbon.

ive now got a mental picture of a cake with two bunnies on the top tier instead of the happy couple


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you both! She is gorgeous, as well- what a beautiful picture!

It sucks that they gave you such a tough time getting the papers sorted, but like you said- what do they know? I wish you both much happiness together 

Donna- don't joke about the bunny cake-toppers- I have been seriously considering that! Either that or naming the tables after the bunnies, or something.... Gotta get them in there somewhere! :craziness


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Donna- don't joke about the bunny cake-toppers- I have been seriously considering that! Either that or naming the tables after the bunnies, or something.... Gotta get them in there somewhere! :craziness


what about bunny shaped place name cards????? or a little net bag - bonboniere? - filled with bunny shaped chocolates. it's going to be fun seeing just how you and kate include your bunnies into your happy day


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations! I didn't realize that Iowa was such a progressive state. I'd love to see a picture of the two of you also.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 21, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> She is a beautiful girl. Do you have a picture of the 2 of you?


Ditto!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 21, 2009)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Your girlfriend is very pretty too.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2009)

What a pretty girl. 

Does she like rabbits like you do?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Donna- don't joke about the bunny cake-toppers- I have been seriously considering that! Either that or naming the tables after the bunnies, or something.... Gotta get them in there somewhere! :craziness


I know someone on another bunny forum I'm on who is having a bunny themed wedding, bunny cake toppers and all!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Donna- don't joke about the bunny cake-toppers- I have been seriously considering that! Either that or naming the tables after the bunnies, or something.... Gotta get them in there somewhere! :craziness
> ...


i must remember this when we come to renew our vows!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry for treble post - internet connection kept cutting out and my reply didnt show - then it posted it 3 times. wierd!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

SWEET! Congrats!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 21, 2009)

LMAO I love love love all the ideas for incorporating the rabbits! I've been brainstorming ideas to get our pets all in there. But then again I just got to choose the color for the wedding, and she's doing the rest. She's WAY more into it than I am, haha! I mostly plan on showing up, putting on a dress, walking around and saying the words. 

And yes, she likes the rabbits. She is more of a dog person, but she likes the rabbits. Not such a big fan of the rats, but they're tolerated fairly well. 

Actually Iowa is one of the more liberal states, surprisingly enough! You wouldn't know it if you visited the town we happen to live in, though. They legalized gay marriage earlier this year. 

We have so few photos together; I am usually the one behind the lens. That pic up there of just her I took a while ago in a little series. Some of those shots are my absolute favorite of her, if anyone is interested in those! This one sucks! LMAO This was at a friend's house sometime in... Mm IDK, there was snow. So awhile ago! I hope to get a few nicer pictures sometime soon. My friend's BF took this one with my dumb little camera.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it's a nice photo! Ye look really happy!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 21, 2009)

you to look so cute together!!!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww thanks!! *blushes*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2009)

You should plan your honeymoon in Daytona Beach. After all Sparky, Scooter, Snowball, Marcia, Flash, Willa and I all live here!!


----------



## BethM (Jul 21, 2009)

Cait, I am so happy for you!!!! Congratulations! 

I am glad you are now living somewhere you can get married. I believe everyone should be able to marry the love of their life.

I love the photo of the two of you, you both look SO happy!!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 22, 2009)

We were actually thinking of somewhere in Florida! We both love the beach, it's the one thing about any of this wedding stuff we can agree on, haha! 

Aww thanks Beth! I am glad I live in a state that allows gay marriage (for obvious reasons). I still can't believe more states aren't allowing it. Just makes no sense to me.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 23, 2009)

Duh duh duh duh!!!!

I know have a marriage license sitting on my desk, waiting to be signed. 

We *think* we have an opening in her schedule Tuesday, we won't know for sure until this Friday so hopefully we can get someone out here to sign the darned thing!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 23, 2009)

Cait i love your avatar pic, very pretty


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 23, 2009)

Aww thanks! I was getting tired of the old one and I saw that photo online, did some major cropping, black and whited it, changed a few minor hues/tint deals, and voila. Magical! LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Wish I lived closer so I could come take photos at your wedding


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww that would have been awesome, Minda!!

We are officially on for Tuesday! Yeah boy!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 26, 2009)

Cait! I missed this thread, somehow!

I am super happy for both you and you're lady. I think it is wonderful that you are able to marry you're love...you both look adorable together.

:biggrin2:

Ryan and I have a gay friends that got married a few months ago...they got together with a whole bunch of their friend couples and they all did a "group" wedding on the beach...no family...just everyone forming a circle around the pair being married. The pictures are just awesome and you can tell there was so much love!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww thanks!!

I'm getting kind of nervous about it, but I mean there can't be anything to go wrong with just signing papers, you know? Haha!

I would love to do something simple like that, on the beach or by some sort of water. Something nice and little and intimate. Your friends' wedding sounded amazing!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope all goes well on Tuesday for the 2 of you.

{{HUGS}}


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 27, 2009)

*hugs back* Thank you! I'll probably make some huge announcement haha!


----------



## myLoki (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats!!! Long and happy lives to all! 


t.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! Good luck for Tuesday!!! 

:hug:


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 27, 2009)

:bunnydance::bunnyhug:luv me and the buns


----------

